# Game Thread: Magic @ Spurs (4/13)



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

Magic need to win to have any smidge of playoff hope kept alive.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

No TV here.

Orlando up 4 at the half.

Looks like Dwight is really involved. 10 FGAs and 3 free throws in the first half. 14 pts, 6 boards, 1 ast, 1 block


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I've got the game and the Magic are playing extremely well. Their D in the third quarter so far (3 mins left) is incredible. Up 11 right now.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

magic are winning still at san antonio.

The magic offense is crisp and sharp.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Looks like Dwight, Jameer, and Darko are all playing well ...

too bad NJ couldn't win their last two damned games.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

I'm beginning to wonder if we are really going to need that capspace next summer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Tim duncan fouled. 86-77 made both.

Spurs seem to step up their D.

great pass by Darko to Dwight.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Dwight spins in the lane for the nice touch off the glass by Dwight.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Dwight is getting hammered on the offensive and defensive end every play. Refs aren't calling squat...


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

great defense by Dwight. and two good posessions by the Magic.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Damn, probably best game of the year and I can't see it. mfer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

not looking good for the Spurs.

That was a dumb shot by Jameer.


----------



## spongyfungy (Oct 22, 2003)

Serbian Swatter. another block. on Udrih.

lol @ Barry fouling Darko at the end.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

Last game Dwight was immitating Lil Jon.... now it's Dem Franchize Boys... "Lean wit it rock wit it", even with the moves. Some funny ****. 11 of 12, 7 in a row. This has been a great end of the season. I wonder what Franchise is thinking right now. We trade his ***, and we're 100x better. Coincidence?


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> Last game Dwight was immitating Lil Jon.... now it's Dem Franchize Boys... "Lean wit it rock wit it", even with the moves. Some funny ****. 11 of 12, 7 in a row. This has been a great end of the season. I wonder what Franchise is thinking right now. We trade his ***, and we're 100x better. Coincidence?



Hardly a coincidence. No surprise that the team chemistry has improved 200% since the day he left.

Well ****, I knew we were rolling but I honestly didn't think we'd take this one. And without Arroyo too who has been pretty key. Wow.

Dwight, Darko, and Jameer ... what a trio for the future.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

i dont get to see most of these games so i would like for some of the experts(present company included) to evaluate just how good this team is. they arent going to make the playoffs but you have to wonder if they arent one of the top half dozen teams in the league. is that going overboard. plz advise.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

Jameer with 19 pts, 8 asts, 7 rebs
Dwight with 22 pts, 13 rebs, 1 block
Darko with 14 pts, 7 rebs, 3 blocks


Thas nice.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

rainman said:


> i dont get to see most of these games so i would like for some of the experts(present company included) to evaluate just how good this team is. they arent going to make the playoffs but you have to wonder if they arent one of the top half dozen teams in the league. is that going overboard. plz advise.



It is a tough call. I must go towards the side of caution since back to the Tmac days as soon as this team got any hype they seriously underachieved.

If they can stay healthy and add one more guy to come off the bench next year I don't think it would be impossible for them to win 50 games next year. The way they are playing at home right now I could see them winning a vast majority of their home games. So if they play around .500 on the road it could happen.

I mean, they are rolling over people now and you have to assume Darko, Dwight, Jameer, and Ariza will all come back as better players next year.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

rainman said:


> i dont get to see most of these games so i would like for some of the experts(present company included) to evaluate just how good this team is. they arent going to make the playoffs but you have to wonder if they arent one of the top half dozen teams in the league. is that going overboard. plz advise.


Top half dozen teams? Can't say that just yet. Just outside that probably. I try to watch every game of the Magic, and since these couple trades... we are undoubtedly the hottest team in the NBA. They should tell either Philly, Chicago, or Indiana that they just suck too bad and can't make the playoffs and put the Magic in there. No one would deserve it more than the Magic.

We're only 2.5 games out of the 8th spot now, with games vs Indiana, Chicago, and Philly left. They might be some key games, but it'd take a mircale for us to get into the playoffs.

You also have to realize that we did beat some good teams, but we beat Detroit without Sheed, beat the Spurs without Ginobili. Nonetheless, we still won.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

jskudera said:


> Top half dozen teams? Can't say that just yet. Just outside that probably. I try to watch every game of the Magic, and since these couple trades... we are undoubtedly the hottest team in the NBA. They should tell either Philly, Chicago, or Indiana that they just suck too bad and can't make the playoffs and put the Magic in there. No one would deserve it more than the Magic.
> 
> We're only 2.5 games out of the 8th spot now, with games vs Indiana, Chicago, and Philly left. They might be some key games, but it'd take a mircale for us to get into the playoffs.
> 
> You also have to realize that we did beat some good teams, but we beat Detroit without Sheed, beat the Spurs without Ginobili. Nonetheless, we still won.


yeah the playoffs are probably out of reach because it is really hard to jump over more than one team. you and jnice have a good handle on the situation there so i will defer to you guys.


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

..

With just 3 games left I'd love to see us run the table. Make a statement for next year.


----------



## YoYoYoWasup (Nov 14, 2004)

As far as I am concerned, Dwight's best game in the NBA. Tim Duncan completely DOMINATED Dwight the first three times they played, but man, did Dwight ever step up to the challenge tonight. He was unstoppable down low.


----------



## jskudera (Dec 2, 2004)

I'm looking at the remaining schedules for Chicago and Philadelphia.

Chicago plays Washington, Miami, Orlando and Toronto

Philadelphia plays Miami, Orlando, New Jersey and Charlotte

Orlando plays Philadelphia, Chicago, Indiana

If Chicago drops 3 of 4 (I would think WAS, MIA and ORL) and Phildephia drops 3 of 4 (MIA, ORL, and NJ) and Orlando wins their last 3... Orlando would make the playoffs. They'd have tiebreakers vs CHI and PHI so this is still in reach. In the middle of the season I would say our schedule was tough to end the season, but these look like easy games now. Chicago and Sixers just look awful and have a tough end to their season. I'm rooting for Washington, Miami, Nets, and of course... YOUR ORLANDO MAGIC...


----------



## JNice (Jul 13, 2002)

jskudera said:


> I'm looking at the remaining schedules for Chicago and Philadelphia.
> 
> Chicago plays Washington, Miami, Orlando and Toronto
> 
> ...



The problem is for Miami and New Jersey those games mean nothing. New Jersey gave away their last couple to Chicago and Philly pretty easily. And Toronto stinks and Washington doesn't have a whole lot to play for either although position might come into play for them.

I really wish NJ would have won their last 2. It would have been a lot more realistic then.


----------



## JT3000 (Nov 3, 2004)

Imagine if we hadn't lost that Minessota game... now that's a winning streak.


----------



## Hairy Midget (Nov 28, 2005)

A lot of people say that the teams we are playing just don't care, but you can tell the Magic are playing extremely well. The teamwork is just so great. Great passing, great looks at the basket. There's a reason we have the highest shooting percentage in the NBA since the beginning of March. And our team defense has stepped up pretty well also.


----------



## dominikan_balla1 (Aug 4, 2004)

man great win by the magic ..pretty shoked


----------



## benfica (Jul 17, 2002)

Duncan on Howard, did you guys noticed that when Duncan drove to the basket on Howard...Darko was always there to help out and alter Duncan's shot. That's the way to defend Duncan using two 7footers. Duncan had a difficult time in the second half getting the ball in the basket, getting by one 7 footer only to have another one there.


----------

